# Sticky  We Have a Tie!



## Admin

A portion of the community has voted, and we have a tie for the winner in our first-ever CoffeeForums.co.UK Community Choice Awards.

The winners for the category of favorite beans are *Jolly Bean Roastery* and *Rave Coffee!*


A huge thank you to everyone that voted, and congratulations to EvilSmoothie; who has won a free year of premium membership!

~MR 😊


----------



## MartinB

What an amazing prize 🤣


----------



## David Webb

🙌!


----------



## Muckenash

Im a newbie to the whole game, this is a great idea and a great place to start my proper home made espresso career. Now to choose which one to try first? Thanks


----------

